# Type 1 first baby….. WHAT TO EXPECT??!



## xbeccax2110 (Jan 25, 2022)

Hi all! 

I’m type one, 33, and recently found out I am pregnant for the first time, around 5 1/2 weeks. 

I’m just looking for some advice, stories, anything, about being type one, the pregnancy and what to expect! 

How soon were you given the correct dosage of folic acid? When was your first appointment and how often did you have to visit? Did you receive extra scans? 

Any experiences would be welcome, Thankyou! ☺️


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 25, 2022)

Welcome to the forum, congratulations.
You might find this link useful though I appreciate it is a bit different to being Type 1 already.





						What is gestational diabetes?
					

Gestational diabetes is diabetes that can develop during pregnancy. It affects women who haven't been affected by diabetes before. It means you have high blood sugar and need to take extra care of yourself and your bump. This will include eating well and keeping active.  It usually goes away...




					www.diabetes.org.uk
				



You should have care from a specialist diabetes midwife and also support from your diabetic team but that may well vary depending on where you live.
I think many people would take folic acid pre pregnancy if they were planning becoming pregnant but life is sometimes not like that.


----------



## Inka (Jan 25, 2022)

Welcome @xbeccax2110 and congratulations  Folic acid is prescribed pre-conception and if you haven’t had it, you should get it prescribed ASAP. You might also be given a small dose of aspirin to help protect against pre-eclampsia.

You’ll get extra scans and lots of care. If you haven’t already, you should phone your DSN and tell them you’re pregnant. My first appointment was around 7wks. I turned down the early scan and had my first at 12 weeks. You’ll be induced probably but that’s something your OB will discuss with you.

Get lots of hypo treatments in. Test lots and stick to the pregnancy targets as much as possible. These first weeks are very important.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 25, 2022)

Daft question - is there anything to stop anyone buying ordinary dose foli acid at a pharmacy and taking more of it, whist they wait to get the higher dose tablets prescribed?

And actually I'd ring your GP surgery and leave a message to say you're pregnant so please can you have your first prescription for them asap/pdq !


----------



## Inka (Jan 25, 2022)

The dose is a lot larger @trophywench and the Maths could confuse as it’s mcg and mg, if I remember correctly. It’s a big dose and so only available on prescription. I wouldn’t recommend anyone self-medicate with multiples of tablets as there’s a risk of errors.

Also, most of the OTC folic acid has additional components which you don’t necessarily want more of, so multiplying up could be a bad idea.


----------



## xbeccax2110 (Jan 25, 2022)

I’ve been taking over the counter folic acid but can’t get hold of the higher dose tablets, my diabetic team are yet to reply to me and my dr apparently can’t talk to me (so the receptionist says) untill 7th feb despite my urgency with them


----------



## Inka (Jan 25, 2022)

xbeccax2110 said:


> I’ve been taking over the counter folic acid but can’t get hold of the higher dose tablets, my diabetic team are yet to reply to me and my dr apparently can’t talk to me (so the receptionist says) untill 7th feb despite my urgency with them



Did you phone your DSN team? I was given the number of the Pregnancy DSN. If you had to leave a voicemail, phone again and preface it by saying it’s an urgent pregnancy-related thing.

You could do the same with your GP. They don’t need to see you to put a prescription out for you to collect. Ask to speak to the Dispensary (who can send a request to the Dr), the Medicines Team, or even the Practice Manager, who can advise you about the quickest way to get the folic acid. I sympathise - it can be very frustrating.

The over-the-counter folic acid is only a small fraction of what you need.


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 25, 2022)

Hi @xbeccax2110 and welcome, huge congratulations! I'm 13 weeks pregnant with baby no 2, I've had 2 scans already! One at 7 weeks and one at 12 as normal. I was on 5mg folic acid before conception, but as others say, I would persevere with the GP (can you email them to put in a request) as a matter of urgency. Talk to your DSN as well and get booked in the system - your normal DSN can refer you to the antenatal diabetes clinic if it's not their speciality.

Last time I had extra scans at 28, 32, 36 weeks and had a C section at 38 weeks. Baby was healthy and all went well! You can read my account of it here: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/made-it-through-pregnancy-and-out-the-other-side.84483/ Currently I'm struggling with spikes after meals a bit and so have been asking for some tips on here. Do you have a pump or do injections? I had lots of hypos between weeks 8-12 and my insulin has decreased by about 20% so far so keep lots of sweets and snacks handy and don't be afraid to tweak doses yourself.

best of luck and let us know how you go!


----------



## xbeccax2110 (Feb 3, 2022)

Thanks all for your replies! Finally managed to get hold of the folic acid. Apparantly I have to wait for week 12 for the first scan


----------



## Inka (Feb 3, 2022)

Good news @xbeccax2110  Yes, my first scan was 12 weeks. They offered an earlier one but I thought it was pointless so declined it. I’m very pleased you’ve finally got the folic acid. I hope all’s going well


----------

